# Question about Parvo when in an apartment??



## luckycharmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello everyone,

My new standard puppy is coming home to me in June. I live in a very dog friendly apartment complex with a little dog park in the middle. The puppy will be 8 weeks old when it arrives, so I believe the parvo shots won't be finished until 16 weeks old. I want to be able to use the shared yard space for potty time and I want to be able to bring puppy places for socialization, but I am very worried about Parvo. How can we safely do these things?

Am I supposed to keep puppy inside for those 8 critical learning weeks for fear of parvo?

I have thought about getting doggy boots anyway to protect from pavement & making sure not to wear shoes in the home, but is that enough? 


Any advice?


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

It depends. I would get in contact with your local canine club, or see if your city hall knows if there is a high risk of parvo in your area. Usually if there is there will be proper recommendations as to what areas parvo has been reported in, etc.

I would not keep a puppy away from other puppies, people, or opportunities of socialization because of waiting for shots. Your puppy will be coming home to you at a critical socialization period, and it will be your job to make the most of the first two weeks by introducing as many new people, dogs, sights and sounds as possible!

If you find your area has many reported cases of parvo, I would see if you could find an early socialization class for your puppy, and avoid areas of high dog traffic-while finding "clean" places to socialize your puppy. 

I too live in an apartment, I avoid the shared dog areas because the other tenants in my building are not responsible dog owners for the most part (not to paint them all with the same brush), but hopefully your area is clean and free of aggressive dogs!

You're very smart to be planning everything in advance, I am sure whatever you decide will be best for your situation, and good luck with your new baby!


----------



## luckycharmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks MaryLynn, I really don't want to miss out on socialization opportunities, but I'm worried because I heard Parvo is a big problem in central Arizona where I live. I will see if my local clubs know more about it.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't take a puppy who hadn't completed the vacs program to an area where other dogs frequent, it's just too chancy (in my opinion). It's not that long, really, to wait until he is fully protected, although I know it seems like it is! What about pee pads? I don't like them but if it's important enough....I would even carry the puppy to the car and drive to an area where no dogs go for exercise. You can still socialize your puppy without being around other dogs, although I don't think it's that big a deal...people get rescues who are years old and still socialize them. But you can take your dog to the airport or home hardware stores in your cart to meet other people, and as soon as he's protected the sky's the limit! I even carried my puppies into the vet's office and out for the vacs, parvo is just so contagious.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I recommend to all of our puppy families that they do not take their puppy out around other dogs or in public until two weeks after their third puppy shot. If you know a dog is fully immunized, you can socialize the puppy by having the dog come to your apartment to have play dates. The risk of parvo is too great, particularly at a time when there have been outbreaks of a new strain. Better to be safe than sorry! And when you take your pup for it's shots, carry the pup into the vet's and do not set it on the floor. Most people take their pet to the vet when they are ill, and a young puppy is very vulnerable.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

My Oreo will be 18 weeks tomorrow and I have just started letting him go on little outings walking around my yard. Monday will be 14 days since his last set of shots and that is when my vet said it would be ok to let him out in public. 

I tried using the potty pads but he would just eat them. I ended up fencing in a small part of my yard for Oreo only. (I guess that won't be possible in your case though). 

I did socialize him to people by taking him out in a stroller and having guests over...especially guests with dogs at home so Oreo could smell their dog's scent. I also drove him around the neighborhood to the local beach to see other dogs out the window. I held him in my arms at the vet and let him see other animals from a distance. 

Oreo seems to love all people and is very curious about other dogs. He watches them intently while wagging his little tail so much that his whole behind shakes. He perks his ears up when the neighborhood dogs bark and looks for them. 

Parvovirus is HUGE here in Hawaii...I guess it is the tropical climate or something. I am sure your local vet, breeder, or poodle club will have some great suggestions for you.


----------



## milliesmom (Dec 15, 2012)

luckycharmer- I lived in an apartment complex when I got my puppy. Parvo is very prevalent where I live and I was nervous about it as well. However I refused to use puppy pads because I really believe they make it that much harder to housebreak. My husband and I were very diligent about housebreaking and we took her out every 2-3 hours even in the middle of the night.(huge pay off...my pup has not had an accident since 18 weeks of age) We checked with our apartment building(we lived in a huge complex) and there was only one other dog in our specific building and he was up to date on shots. We paid attention weeks ahead of time and there was a good sized area behind our apartment and some bushes where we took her everytime. I recommend walking around and finding a spot with no dog poop(there are always those people who don't clean up after their pets!) and keep and eye on it when you go to and from your apartment, if no one else is using it, I would try taking your puppy there. I agree with marylynn that you are very smart to be thinking ahead of time. I would try your very hardest to find a puppy class that allows them before 16 weeks(I couldn't find this and I wish I would have been able to take my pup to one). I took my puppy to church picnics and she met tons of people at those...then I took her to pet smart and tractor suppy about 4 times a week after she was fully vaccinated. Good luck with your new spoo! They are the best dogs....I love mine to death and I would say I'm pretty obsessed with her!


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

I lost a dog to parvo so I am always on the side of caution. We lived in an apartment at the time and only walked her around our block and took her no where else but the vets which is where I think she caught it. I would suggest not taking your spoo to the common dog areas until it is fully protected. It doesn't matter if the pup has been socialized well if it doesn't survive puppyhood. Carry your pup to and from the car, or to a place no one else uses, leave shoes outside if possible, don't take them to petsmart or petco till fully protected, and never set them down at the vets. If possible bleach down the area you choose to take them to potty before puppy gets home and do so periodically. Bleach is the only thing that kills parvo. I know I must sound silly but I don't think there is a worse disease. 

To socialize your pup, take them to airports, outside schools when school is getting out, to your church if possible, but always carry your pup.


----------

